

Junior front-end developer job  - ebaumsworld

San Franisco-based new media/advertising company is seeking a talented and self-motivated Jr. Web Designer/Front-end Developer who has a minimum of 1-2 years of working experience in web site/web application front-end development. <p>Job Responsibilities: 
- Implementing site concepts and designs, layout, user interface, usability and overall user experience of web site(s) and web-enabled applications. <p>- Integration of front-end design with back-end functionality. 
- Follow-up on feedback that addresses web site functionality, usability and content. 
- Design, develop, test new features, enhancements and content to web site(s) and applications. <p>Required skills: 
- Strong knowledge of XHTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ajax, and jQuery 
- Understanding of browser limitations, coding and optimizing web site content required. <p>- Understanding of requirements for back-end integration with PHP or similar technologies
- Experience with version control such as Subversion
- Experience with Photoshop and creating web optimized graphics 
- Working knowledge of graphic design. Illustration skills a plus.
- Experience with visual design, graphical layout, typography and presentation. Copy writing skills a plus. 
- Working knowledge in defining and implementing user interface design, solutions and web site usability. 
- Must be creative and comfortable learning and using new technologies. 
- Excellent organizational and time management skills, able to work on multiple projects at one time. <p>- Experience in working in a team-based creative environment. 
- This is a contract to hire position.
Resumes to jobs@zvue.com
======
noodle
i don't agree with the comments that say that this is spam, in and of itself.
the job postings for the YC companies do set a certain precedent, leaving a
grey area with respect to job postings that isn't quite defined.

however, i do also want to point out that this is a posting for the company
that owns ebaum's world, who is infamous for its content stealing and various
other shenanigans. i wouldn't touch this with a 10 ft pole.

~~~
ebaumsworld
We bought ebaumsworld from Eric Bauman and we do not steel content.

~~~
noodle
that is fair. if its the case, you have some bridges to rebuild, because i've
heard much more about eric's antics and much less about the purchase of the
company and any rebuilding that might have been done.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Does HN need a sister site for this sort of advertising? Is there already
somewhere else? Or is this regarded as appropriate?

~~~
ebaumsworld
The "ad," I prefer to refer to it as an opportunity, has been posted where
high-quality, ruthlessly competent indivividuls might be congragating. Please
do not consider this spam and if the community feels the posting is
inappropriate then I will gladly take it down.

~~~
ebaumsworld
_doh_ congregating is the correct spelling!

------
chinmi
As someone who has only recently taken his first steps in web design, the
requirements above seem daunting, hehe

~~~
ebaumsworld
Gotta start someplace. Would like to also mention that the position is in San
Francisco.

------
ebaumsworld
Hey my karma points are in the negative, all I'm trying to do is help! Geeze I
better go become a shaman.

------
dusklight
Hi can you talk like a real person instead of a robot. kthx bye.

~~~
ebaumsworld
real person sez, help I need a junior front-end developer know anyone? thx and
let's go have a beer.

